# EV Builders Presents Convert Me Episode 1



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

EV Builders Presents Convert Me Episode 1

This is the first episode of a five part documentary series about converting a petrol car to electric. This documentary was made on a zero budget with most people working on it because they believed in the subject and wanted to see it through to its conclusion. The majority of sponsorship we received went towards the construction of the Sera EV for the series.
I cannot thank my crew enough. It was an amazing journey and I can't wait for the next project.

The doco was designed to be funny and not to technical for the non speaking EV world. The hope is to get New Zealanders thinking about EV's.

The episode could do with a bit of a colour grade and one or two more audio tweaks, which we hope to do shortly. We have been holding it back for too long though so we think it's about time we put it out there. We still have another four episodes to finish after all. The plan is to find some funding to polish it up for the DVD release....unless some nice TV channel wants to show it. Enjoy!

Go to www.evbuilders.com to watch the episode or click link below.

Cheers
Theo Gibson


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

You forgot to link to the episode  http://vimeo.com/channels/evbuilders/61404047


----------



## leo76 (May 25, 2013)

Are we still looking for more help on this, I would like to contribute I happen to have a Builders Presents.


----------



## kwillscherer92 (May 25, 2013)

Loved the video, cannot wait for the next installments of the series! 

Cheers from Florida,
Will


----------



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

leo76 said:


> Are we still looking for more help on this, I would like to contribute I happen to have a Builders Presents.


Car is complete. We are just cutting the doco series together now.Thanks for offer.


----------

